# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Secret Disk 4.3: сейф для информации

## SDA

На многих компьютерах, а в бизнес-среде таких компьютеров и вовсе большинство, хранится конфиденциальная информация, не предназначенная для чужих глаз. Вместе с тем, потерять компьютер весьма несложно, особенно если речь идет о ноутбуке. Не меньшего внимания требуют и внешние жесткие диски, на которых также зачастую находится информация, стоимость которой в несколько раз превосходит стоимость носителя.

Понятно, что информацию, как основной бизнес-актив, необходимо защищать. Но при этом защита должна "работать", в том числе, если утеря/кража уже произошла. Злоумышленник не должен иметь возможность доступа к ней, даже если компьютер или накопитель оказался в его распоряжении. А значит, диск нужно зашифровать и предоставить доступ к нему лишь тем, кто владеет ключом. Программных продуктов, позволяющих сделать это довольно много. Большинство из них предлагают только программное шифрование и парольную защиту при доступе пользователя к информационным ресурсам. Более серьёзный уровень защиты обеспечивается с помощью USB-ключей, используемых в составе продуктов для защиты информации. Причем аппаратные токены выполняют сразу две важные функции – аутентификации при доступе к защищенным данным и носителя ключевой информации. Хранение пользовательских данных на внешнем отчуждаемом устройстве, безусловно, является более надежным способом оградить себя от различных угроз информационной безопасности.

Одним из продуктов, обеспечивающих повышенный уровень защиты приватной информации и корпоративных данных, является Secret Disk 4.3, разработанный одним из старожилов рынка информационной безопасности российской компанией Aladdin. Secret Disk 4.3 позволяет полностью зашифровать системный раздел, что представляется весьма удобным, поскольку не требует от пользователя запоминания где, на каком разделе, в какой папке содержатся его "секретные материалы". Также Secret Disk защищает несистемные разделы жёстких дисков, тома на динамических дисках, съёмные носители (Flash-диски, ZIP, CD, DVD, дискеты и т.п.) и позволяет создавать виртуальные зашифрованные диски в виде файлов-контейнеров. Также можно создать зашифрованный диск, непосредственно на основе имеющегося свободного пространства. От пользователя требуется указать размер диска и файловую систему. 
дальше http://www.computerra.ru/terralab/softerra/445884/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

